# french chalk



## Mananita

Llegué a la rueda de camión y me encuentro con esto: "The rim consists of two party.  In order to install some french chalk should be scatted between the inner and outer of tyre before installing".  

La traducción viene del chino al inglés, entonces no se que tan precisa pueda ser.  Alguien me puede ayudar, por fa?  Gracias!


----------



## Vell Bruixot

French chalk = talc.   Polvo de talco.    Se usa como lubricante cuando cambias el neumatico (o goma o llanta, depende en donde estai).

*French chalk* - a soft white compact talc used to mark cloth or to remove grease stains      talc, talcum - a fine grained mineral having a soft soapy feel and consisting of hydrated magnesium silicate; used in a variety of products including talcum powder


----------



## k-in-sc

"The rim consists of two part*s*. In order to install *(whatever),* some french chalk should be scatt*er*ed (=*sprinkled*) between the inner and outer *(parts)* of tyre before installing." 
If the whole thing is like that, I feel sorry for you


----------



## Vell Bruixot

k-in-sc said:


> "The rim consists of two part*s*. In order to install *(whatever),* some french chalk should be scatt*er*ed (=*sprinkled*) between the inner and outer *(parts)* of tyre before installing."
> If the whole thing is like that, I feel sorry for you



It is a very bad instruction indeed. Sprinkling talc in the manner written by our chinese friend won't help in installation of the tire.  The proper application of the talc is on the surfaces of the tire and the rim that will come in contact during the mounting of the tire.  If there is an inner tube involved, then that should also get a bit of talc so that it does not bind up and get pinched and thus punctured.


----------



## Mananita

Tienen toda la razón.  Ya estoy preocupada!!


----------



## k-in-sc

Yeah, I think they must have meant to say the_ tire_ consists of two parts (also incorrect -- the tube is not part of the tire). Have you ever heard of a two-part rim?


----------



## Vell Bruixot

k-in-sc said:


> Yeah, I think they must have meant to say the_ tire_ consists of two parts (also incorrect -- the tube is not part of the tire). Have you ever heard of a two-part rim?


*
algunas palabras sobre los riesgos de ruedas de dos piezas.... *

Yes, two part rims are very common in truck wheels, and normally a tire cage is involved because of the dangers of assembling and inflating tire-rims setups with "split rims."  No doubt our Chinese friends have overlooked the hazards, but the attorneys who specialize in product liability issues have not.  

http://www.ccohs.ca/oshanswers/safety_haz/garages/split_rim.html

This brings up an interesting issue in translation.....we only translate what we get and can't get involved in the product liability issues.  That said, I did get hauled in (summons was threatened) for a manual I wrote for a product that turned out to be somewhat hazardous.

Hazards of split rims

*When assembling split rims, what should I do?*



[*]Wear approved safety glasses.
[*]Check tire for cracks, cuts and penetrating objects.
[*]Ensure that removable rings are properly seated before inflating.
[*]Use a suitable tire lubricant that is tended for use with rubber products and that will not promote the corrosion of the metal rims.
[*]Place the tire in a safety cage large enough for tire expansion before inflating tire.
[*]Inflate the tire using a clip-on air chuck and hose extension with an in-line pressure     gauge and valve.
[*]Use remote control inflation equipment.
[*]Stand clear of the tire during inflation and ensure that no other person is in the     trajectory path during inflation.
there is more !!!!

image of split (2 part)  rim/wheel   http://www.ebroadcast.com.au/ecars/Wheels/PiCs37/Split04.jpg

Tire cage concept for protection of the user of split rims   http://www.safetyline.wa.gov.au/imagebin/rim4.gif


----------



## k-in-sc

Very interesting! I don't think baby powder would be too effective on those ...


----------



## Mananita

ja ja!! Gracias por la discusión


----------



## Vell Bruixot

k-in-sc said:


> Very interesting! I don't think baby powder would be too effective on those ...



Actually most "baby powder" contains cornstarch and is not the best lubricant for changing tires, but it is usually better than no lubricant. Purer talc is preferable.  Pure talc is chemically known as hydrated magnesium silicate.  It was considered for a time to be a carcinogen, like everything else in the world. 

Talc is pretty much one of the standard recommendations for lubricating bicycle and motorcycle tires during installation.  There are also commercial liquid lubricants which are pretty much mandatory for car and truck tires. I just use liquid dish soap.  If I were writing about installing tires on split rims I would follow the industry standard and specify a commercial tire lubricant.

As far as french chalk, I found this: 

*French chalk *was a type of talc used by tailors for marking cloth, by cleaners for removing grease from cloth and as a dry lubricant in its powdered form.
_*French chalk has also historically been used for the repair of punctured inner tubes of pneumatic tires, such as are found on bicycles.*_ A block of French chalk is typically included in proprietary puncture repair kits, which may include some means of generating a fine powder from the block, for example a small file or a roughened area on the metal case in which the repair kit may have been supplied. The French chalk prevents the repair from sticking to the tire.


----------

